

Ruby Symbols Are Not Pretty Things - rantfoil
http://blog.hasmanythrough.com/2008/4/19/symbols-are-not-pretty-strings

======
donw
Interesting; I had never really thought about the difference before, but it
does make sense that symbols would need to remain around for the life of the
program, immune from garbage collection. I need to refactor a small Rails
project today, so I'll probably go in with this in mind.

------
davidw
"Strings", not "Things". Otherwise, it's a good point.

------
TFrancis
Are there any Lisp head that want to compare/contrast symbol use in their
domain?

